# 3rd Level Grant for UK



## 149oaks (12 Jul 2012)

Our her Leaving Cert daughter is looking at courses in the UK after her leaving Cert results. She has already got prelim acceptance. She's also applied for CAO courses here. Anyhow the question I have is that we expect she will get a grant for full maintenance and fees. If she decides to go to the UK will she lose this as she is not going to an Irish College? We don't want to interfere too much in her choices but we wouldn't be able to afford 3rd level for her without the Grant. I've rang the Local Authorithy and I couldn't get a straight answer.


----------



## 149oaks (12 Jul 2012)

Thanks Cashier. She's looking at Law/Forensic Science. I'm aware of the high Tuition Fees and hence my question. Also now that you've mentioned £9000 the Grant here is a max of €6270 for Fees so if it does transfer to the UK would we have to make up the difference? Are you sure about receiving the Grant and Maintenance?


----------



## 149oaks (12 Jul 2012)

Thanks Cashier. Have been through that site and no specific information re the UK. Anyone know where I can get specific info rather than the general when I called the local Authority. The question is if a student qualifies for a full grant i.e. fees and maintenance is this transferable in full to a course in the UK?


----------



## shesells (14 Jul 2012)

It certainly used to be the case that if you qualify for a grant you could get that for any EU country from your local authority here. Whether that is still the case is another matter. Try citizens information for clarification.


----------



## 149oaks (15 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Citizens info transfer you to student finance website. Theres no mention of it there but I did call the number they had on the site and I got the "should be/I think" reply as in my first mail.
None of the posters seems to know for sure. But how do I find out?


----------



## Lsquared (16 Jul 2012)

I dont know the answer to your question but I would be surprised if any Irish grant covers the full cost of UK fees now as university tuition alone has gone up considerably in the past year or so to approx 9000 sterling so probably over 10000 euro. Adding in cost of living etc it is a considerable expense. The UK does have a very good student loan/bursary system and your child should receive applications for financial assistance which is something that a lot of students seem to get - my son who is an undergraduate in England did this as did most of his friends over there.


----------



## Ann1 (16 Jul 2012)

If your daughter would consider studying in Scotland these people may be able to help her. I know someone who studied in Edinburgh and had his fees paid as a European student. He will of course have to pay part of it back when he is in paid employment. The young lad in question received a maintenance grant from his local authority here in Ireland to help him with living costs and he also worked part-time at the weekends.
http://www.saas.gov.uk/ 

How about HSA...they should have some more up to date information on student fees etc while studying abroad.


----------



## Lsquared (16 Jul 2012)

One of my sons is an undergrad at Univ of Edinburgh and we had to pay fees his first year because we missed the window to apply to have the tuition waived. The application has to be made between April and June and he hadnt even sat his leaving at that stage but he did apply for the waiver this year and his tuition for the upcoming academic year will be paid. My understanding though is that the fees are waived and are not paid back at a later stage  I hope I got that right!


----------



## 149oaks (21 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the replies. It seems there is confusion and possibly differing ways of treating the UK & Scotland. I think I need to get something in writing from the authorities - if thats even possible!! The other thing that concerns me is that whatever she may get this year could change next year. Any views?


----------



## shesells (22 Jul 2012)

It really is unlikely that any local authority will put anything into writing for you, and as for predicting the future...

Your best bet may be to approach a local politician (TD or Cllr) via their clinic system (more likely to be followed up on than letters and or emails) and ask them to clarify the situation for you. You should get a formal response then.


----------

